# berlin boat rental for a day need info



## huntrdano (Jun 29, 2013)

any place to rent a boat at berlin


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You used to be able to rent boats from Less's bait shop. West on 224 until you cross the lake, first right and then first right again...


----------



## huntrdano (Jun 29, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> You used to be able to rent boats from Less's bait shop. West on 224 until you cross the lake, first right and then first right again...


thanks for the info


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Used to rent them at Dutch Harbor marina but their website says no more. But they say contact Philabaun's in Deerfield.


----------



## huntrdano (Jun 29, 2013)

Pooch said:


> Used to rent them at Dutch Harbor marina but their website says no more. But they say contact Philabaun's in Deerfield.


thanks


----------

